# When you have a bunch to do....



## Schroedc (Sep 17, 2017)

The other day I was talking to another turner and he tried to call male bovine excrement on my claims for output. So I had my wife help me this morning and shot a video. It's short. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## The100road (Sep 17, 2017)

Very impressive Colin! That's awesome. Do you still consider turning pens like this enjoyable or has it turned more into work?

Or is there such a think as enjoyable work? Haha


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 17, 2017)

The100road said:


> Very impressive Colin! That's awesome. Do you still consider turning pens like this enjoyable or has it turned more into work?
> 
> Or is there such a think as enjoyable work? Haha



Yes, I still enjoy it, I do break up the monotony by doing some assembly, prep work, laser stuff, etc. I've always said that the day I don't enjoy it any more I'll stop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 17, 2017)

I watched the whole thing on fast forward, so it was even more impressive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2017)

I watched it on slow motion, and took a break a couple of times. That made me feel better about it....





What two tools are you using?
Sanding grits?
And whats on the yellow rag?

Very cool Colin.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 17, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I watched it on slow motion, and took a break a couple of times. That made me feel better about it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorby oval skew sharpened to scary sharp, And and EWT full size carbide finisher with the round cutter.
320 dry and 500, 800, 1000 wet (I really like the Festool sanding pads, they are expensive but stay sharp a loooong time and cut fast)
The yellow microfiber rag has 3M Perfect-It Automotive rubbing compound

The sanding and polishing I take an automotive approach with my background in collision repair, if it's good enough for expensive cars, it's great for acrylics and goes quite quickly as you can see.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hmmm.....interesting. I'll have to look into the compound. And a skew....

Thanks Colin...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 17, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmmm.....interesting. I'll have to look into the compound. And a skew....
> 
> Thanks Colin...



Y'all are quite welcome. I believe in sharing knowledge. Have any questions, just ask.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Have any questions, just ask.



How many pancakes does it take to cover the dog house?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 17, 2017)

@ripjack13 Just a heads up, Silmar 41 cuts pretty easy, Similar to Inlace acrylics but a hair more forgiving. Other acrylics can be more brittle or just harder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Schroedc (Sep 17, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> How many pancakes does it take to cover the dog house?



Purple, because aliens don't wear hats.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 17, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> @ripjack13 Just a heads up, Silmar 41 cuts pretty easy, Similar to Inlace acrylics but a hair more forgiving. Other acrylics can be more brittle or just harder.



I've noticed that. I like that and the almagam blanks are soft too....nice stuff...


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 17, 2017)

And, it polishes up nice and easy! 

Also noticed you sized your molds down to save resin, which reduces turning time. 

It was still damned impressive though!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 17, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> And, it polishes up nice and easy!
> 
> Also noticed you sized your molds down to save resin, which reduces turning time.
> 
> It was still damned impressive though!



Those are the silicone molds from Fred Wisen. A bit spendy but they save resin and time. I own 25 of them plus one other silicone one so I can cast 52 blanks with 31 ounces of resin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 18, 2017)

That's sweet! Job like the current one, that makes a huge difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

